# New motor for G4003G wired differently than original...



## drs23 (Apr 18, 2014)

I posted in this thread about my motor going TU. I received the replacement this A.M. I was shocked to see the distribution block when I removed the cover in order to remove the connections to transfer them to the new motor.

What I found:









I'm hoping against hope that I can get by with changing the terminal block right now so I can get a couple of jobs out today. The problem I've encountered is they're wired differently. The motor that's on the lathe now has been working since day 1 with the blue wire taped off and just hanging there.

The blue wire not connected:





This is the way the new motor is wired. Blue wire connected to the terminal block:





My electrical skills are right up there with my skills as a neurosurgeon, as in not my gig, at all.

What would the electrically enlightened suggest I do? My gut says to put it back the way I found it. On the other hand the last thing I need is to see smoke & sparks.

What's a mother to do? Suggestions?

Thanks, 

Dale


----------



## AlanR (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd scrape off as much of the crud as possible and reconnect the burned wire to where it looks like it goes and try that first, it would get you going.

Looks like that was your problem all along, loose terminal then overheating.

Is the motor 120/240V? Could be that's why it's wired the way it is with the blue wire unused.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 18, 2014)

The first thing I would do is to send those pictures to the whoever you got the motor from and see if they will send you a new motor.  That may have been caused by loose connections but the motor could be burnt up.

There is a wiring diagram in the corner of a couple of the pictures, If you could post a good picture of that it would be helpful.

EDIT:  Maybe I misunderstood which motor is which.  In that case, I would wire the new motor just like the old one.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 18, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> The first thing I would do is to send those pictures to the whoever you got the motor from and see if they will send you a new motor.  That may have been caused by loose connections but the motor could be burnt up.
> 
> There is a wiring diagram in the corner of a couple of the pictures, If you could post a good picture of that it would be helpful.
> 
> EDIT:  Maybe I misunderstood which motor is which.  In that case, I would wire the new motor just like the old one.



Here ya go Jim:





It's wired like the diagram on the left on both motors. The only difference being the blue wire connected on the new replacement and running wild on the old motor that's still on the lathe.

Standing by....

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## drs23 (Apr 18, 2014)

AlanR said:


> I'd scrape off as much of the crud as possible and reconnect the burned wire to where it looks like it goes and try that first, it would get you going.
> 
> Looks like that was your problem all along, loose terminal then overheating.
> 
> *Is the motor 120/240V?* Could be that's why it's wired the way it is with the blue wire unused.



Alan I can't be positive but I *think* so. It's set up @240v.


----------



## AlanR (Apr 18, 2014)

Is there enough slack in the wires so you can take a photo of the back of the original terminal block? I want to see if that jumper is doing anything on the new one.

I'd be inclined to wire it just like the old one but I'm used to making semi-broken things work so I'd patch up the old one first.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 18, 2014)

AlanR said:


> Is there enough slack in the wires so you can take a photo of the back of the original terminal block? I want to see if that jumper is doing anything on the new one.
> 
> I'd be inclined to wire it just like the old one but I'm used to making semi-broken things work so *I'd patch up the old one first.*



There's nothing left of the original. It's in 3 pieces. I'm in the process of transferring the wires now. I'll let you all know what the outcome is.


----------



## AlanR (Apr 18, 2014)

drs23 said:


> There's nothing left of the original. It's in 3 pieces. I'm in the process of transferring the wires now. I'll let you all know what the outcome is.



It'll probably be fine. And you'll have a spare motor (the old one) even if you have to wire it up using solder and electrical tape.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well I got it hooked up the way it was. The motor ran but pretty noisey. Then the smoke started coming out. 

Time to punt. All day invested and not one step closer. :angry:


----------



## AlanR (Apr 18, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Well I got it hooked up the way it was. The motor ran but pretty noisey. Then the smoke started coming out



I hope that was the old motor.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 18, 2014)

AlanR said:


> I hope that was the old motor.



It was. Now I'm right back to the new one being wired differently. I'm going to install it the way it came wired and see what happens.


----------



## AlanR (Apr 18, 2014)

drs23 said:


> It was. Now I'm right back to the new one being wired differently. I'm going to install it the way it came wired and see what happens.


Keep your hand on the plug. A little smoke won't be too bad but you have to be very fast.

I wouldn't even install it yet, just run it on the floor to see what happens, I do that all the time to listen to bearings and stuff on old motors. I even have an outlet with a foot switch and relay.


----------



## drs23 (Apr 18, 2014)

AlanR said:


> Keep your hand on the plug. A little smoke won't be too bad but you have to be very fast.
> 
> I wouldn't even install it yet, just run it on the floor to see what happens, I do that all the time to listen to bearings and stuff on old motors. I even have an outlet with a foot switch and relay.



As I mentioned in my OP electrical is the furtherest thing from my strong suite. There's no way in hell I can figure out where all these 9/10 wires would go. I'll be the first to admit I'm in over my head on this one. All I feel safe doing is to install the new motor the way it came from Grizzly and cross my toes.

'Bout to go tackle it now...


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 18, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Here ya go Jim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, I have been out in the shop most of the day. 

My guess is that the blue wire is for the reverse function.  That particular motor is 220V only so that makes it a bit simpler.  There should only be 4 wires coming out of the motor U1, V1, Z1, and Z2.  The Z wires I think are the forward and reverse.

You should be safe wiring the new motor up like the old motor.  Are any of the wires coming out of the motor identified?

EDIT:  As near as I can tell from searching the net, the the way the new motor is connected seems to be correct.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the same motor on my lathe & mill. If wired for 220v there is supposed to be one wire not connected. If wired for 110v all the wires are connected & the jumpers are configured differently. My jumpers are configured like yours which is for 220v. I don't have a Grizzly so my wire colors are most likely different. The wire not connected for me is gray, marked Z1.

My mill came wired for 110v & I changed it to 220v, again, left one wire not connected.

This might help you although it's for PMs.

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/files/PM-45M_110-220_wiring_diagrams.pdf


----------



## gdu (Apr 20, 2014)

Figure 60 on Page 47 of the G4003G manual shows the blue wire as not connected.

MK


----------



## drs23 (Apr 21, 2014)

To update.

I've wired the new motor now like the old one was per the suggestions here as well as Grizzly Tech Support. The blue wire coming from the motor is in lieu of the black one that was on the original motor. Everything is now back the way it should be. The jumper on the new terminal block was removed per the Grizzly tech.

I plugged it in and tried to power it up. The green "Power" on the far right light comes on but when I push the "Power Start" button next to the emergency/reset switch I get nothing.

Still dead in the water waiting to hear from Tech Support after sending them pics.

:whistle:


----------



## drs23 (May 15, 2014)

*Re: New motor for G4003G wired differently than original...LATE UPDATE*

I finally got the gremlins chased out of my lathe!

Just to recap: My issue was first diagnosed as a bad capacitor. It was because there was sticky grey goo oozing out of the seam. No problem, Grizzly had a replacement here in two days. Not bad, except that wasn't it. 

It was caused by a loose connection from the factory here:





Since the cap didn't fix it they sent me a replacement motor. It didn't work either.:angry:

After spending quite a while on the phone with the head electrical tech he determined I needed this transformer:





That wasn't it. It was then determined that the culprit had to be the forward/reverse switch (which is a PIA to change!:





That wasn't it.

After a bunch of jumping wires/connections there was an outside chance that the reset switch could be the issue. This little bit of kit did the trick:





I'm very pleased now. During this ordeal I learned I had a motor from the factory with bad bearings! Before they replaced the motor they had me remove the motor from the lathe and disassemble it to check the contactors. I had to pull the end and the fan off to get to it. It ended up being on the other end of the motor but no biggie. It gave me a chance to at least check the bearings. They were a little rusty but they were as grumbly as hell! My lathe had a slight vibration as I keep a mag base dial indicator on the headstock and the needle has always danced and I could feel a slight feedback through the levers. After reading here and elsewhere as well as consulting with my friend Tom I accepted that this was a light lathe and it must just be the nature of the beast.

Well guess whut? It ain't! After getting this motor finally running (and in the right direction!) I HAVE A NEW LATHE! My dial indicator no longer bounces the needle! The lathe is so smooth it's like it's not even running as compared to before!

I just turned these parts yesterday and this is the way they came. They haven't been polished/finished with emory cloth, file sandpaper...nothing. I've never been able to get this kind of finish. This is exactly what they looked like outta the chuck:





Thanks a million guys for all the guidance and suggestions. I'm now, after the nightmare, a very happy, happy guy!

Thanks again,

Dale


----------



## Walsheng (May 15, 2014)

Glad you got it sorted out.  I just un-crated mine and will be setting it up next week.  Before I plug it in I will be sure to check all the electrical connections.

John


----------



## drs23 (May 15, 2014)

Walsheng said:


> Glad you got it sorted out.  I just un-crated mine and will be setting it up next week.  Before I plug it in I will be sure to check all the electrical connections.
> 
> John



You Sir will be doing yourself a LARGE FAVOR! I wish I'd known to do that but as they say "All's well that ends well" and this saga certainly did. I wish I hadn't had to endure it but I'm much better off now with a top notch machine. I'm very pleased.

I neglected to mention after the new motor fiasco I mentioned that my wife has a good attorney friend drafting a letter. I mentioned that Texas is a 'Lemon Law State'. After that I didn't have to wait days for the replacement parts which were shipped one at a time. They started sending everything afterwards 'Red Label'. I had the remainder of the parts first thing the next A.M.

Grizzly does have excellent customer service. I've got to give them props for that. They earned it in my book.

Dale


----------



## dan12 (May 16, 2014)

just got mine installed and running,after getting it like 60 days ago,lol
checked everything I read about,so far all good

just checked the motor wires under the sq box, all good but I was able to snug up the screws a tad
I went through all wires in big box, those were all tight
motor pully is straight,yet it does stick out not seated flush with shaft,might fix that someday as I read, remount motor+ some hard rubber pads 
seems fine for now.


----------

